# CC Bulb List?



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi guys, I recently bought my 2009 cc but am waiting on a manual from the dealership. 

I've tried using the search function but I can't seem to find what I need. 

Has there been a full bulb/lighting list posted for the CC yet? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ebi718 (Jan 16, 2011)

Tried a Google search for 'VW CC bulb list'? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

Philips lighting has a list as well.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

UnclBuck said:


> Hi guys, I recently bought my 2009 cc but am waiting on a manual from the dealership.
> 
> I've tried using the search function but I can't seem to find what I need.
> 
> ...


 http://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appli...bulbs.aspx?year=2009&qual=7&model=468&make=92


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

DavidPaul said:


> http://www.sylvania.com/en-us/appli...bulbs.aspx?year=2009&qual=7&model=468&make=92


 
THANK YOU!! Exactly what I needed... 

Since I do not have the projectors, but would like a "whiter" low beam, any suggestions for a brand? 

I've seen some "super white" or "krypton blue" on ebay for real cheap. I bet they don't last long, but interested to see what many of you are using,


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

*VW CC Bulb list*

2009 VW CC Bulb list 

*Low beam headlight* 
H7 


*High beam headlight* 
H7 


*Parking light* 
2825 


*Front turn signal* 
7506 


*Rear turn signal* 
5009 


*Tail light* 
921 


*Stop light* 
7440 


*Fog/Driving light* 
H11 


*License plate* 
6418 



*Back up light* 
921 


*Front sidemarker* 
2825 


*Glove box* 
2821 



*Map light* 
2825 


*Dome light* 
2825 



*Step/Courtesy light* 
6418 



*Trunk/Cargo area* 
2821 


Hope this makes it easier to search here in future.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

UnclBuck said:


> THANK YOU!! Exactly what I needed...
> 
> Since I do not have the projectors, but would like a "whiter" low beam, any suggestions for a brand?
> 
> I've seen some "super white" or "krypton blue" on ebay for real cheap. I bet they don't last long, but interested to see what many of you are using,


 Prior to having both my VWs with HIDs, in my other vehicles, I used the Sylvania Ultras. 

Some people claim their's burned out too soon. I never had that problem.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I have had several nokya bulbs on my cars thy were all good. thinking of putting yellow h7 in my CC. since dnt have stock hid setup.


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I have had several nokya bulbs on my cars thy were all good. thinking of putting yellow h7 in my CC. since dnt have stock hid setup.


 Yellow? What Lumen color you looking for? 

I'd like to get a 6000K H7 for mine, if there's any that are worth buying...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Nokya-Hyper-Y...550558&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=nokhya+h7+yellwo 

thats the one i have used in my a4 back in days and GTi.. very nice color. vision is much better than blue/white when it rains! 

I would go with HID's if had projectors in headlights! Maybe sometime in future i will get projector headlights.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I had McCulloch 8k HiD kit in my wrx... was expensive thou.. 250 or so.. dunno any other cheaper/better brands for HIDs


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I put the DDM HID kit in my 2010 CC. I don't have the projectors. I know the HID police are on here. But. That's what I did. Think it was like $80 or so. I think I put 6000k bulbs. White not Blue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

i personally wldnt put HID in regular.... but its more of the taste.. many ppl wouldnt put yellow like i wnat to


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Will the CC throw a code if you Put HID's in? 

I've got a local shop that sells 35W for like 60 bucks. 

Wish I could have projectors headlamps. Are they available to buy?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

i have seen some on ebay. ithink they run about 500 a piece  way too much. going to wait a little  

and abt the code, i have no idea abt VW, cz most work i have done on the car when i had WRX. had no problems with WRX, man


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Osram's bulb chart is a little piece of a tinkerer's heaven. lol :laugh:


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

UnclBuck said:


> Will the CC throw a code if you Put HID's in?
> 
> I've got a local shop that sells 35W for like 60 bucks.
> 
> Wish I could have projectors headlamps. Are they available to buy?


 No the cc will not throw a close with HIDs. You don't need the error cancel thingys. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks Cook.


----------



## UnclBuck (Jul 27, 2012)

Good to know. Thanks Cook.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

What is the bulb for the white light that shines on where your turning?


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

rocknrod said:


> What is the bulb for the white light that shines on where your turning?


 i'm pretty sure is just another H7.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cpartipilo said:


> i'm pretty sure is just another H7.


 Yes. It's a H7. They're called cornering lights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevy2vw (Aug 7, 2012)

Could anyone describe to me what the front side marker bulb is for? its a tiny 2825 bulb, same as the dome lights. It only comes on with my projector headlights. 

Thanks.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

chevy2vw said:


> Could anyone describe to me what the front side marker bulb is for? its a tiny 2825 bulb, same as the dome lights. It only comes on with my projector headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I dont know exact explanation but it has to do something with US law and regulation. In US every car needs to have a light which shows outer most side of the car. Thats why all US lights have amber light no side or somewhere on bumper. 
ROW has no amber lights. Looks more cleaner IMO



Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We had a few people with CC's use our HID Kit, turned out great:

http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006

:thumbup:


----------

